# Cental PA GTG?



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

I recently moved from NJ to northeastern central PA (I'm in the Bloomsburg, Danville, Lewisburg area off Rt 80). When I was back in NJ, a bunch of us would get together on occasion and audition/troubleshoot/tune our systems. I've kind of lost touch with the DIYMA world over the past couple of years and am interested in getting back in to the hobby.

I know it's a relatively desolate area out here, but is anyone interested in getting together to shoot the sh#! about car audio? My new place has a nice garage and expansive driveway and I've got a PC with some measurement equipment. I'm always interested in learning more.

Send a PM or reply to the thread if interested and we'll see if we can't set something up.


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

I might be interested. I'm in altoona which is 2hrs from bloomsburg. It'd be cool to checkout some other systems and get in a tuning session, get some ideas (bs), etc.


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

Excellent, that's two of us!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

From where I am it's 3 hours to get to you. Are there any places to stay overnight there?


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

Coppertone said:


> From where I am it's 3 hours to get to you. Are there any places to stay overnight there?


Absolutely. I'm located very near to Bucknell University, so there are plenty of hotels in the immediate area. You might be able to crash at a college party when school is in session, if that's your thing. 

I see you're from NJ - did we ever meet at one of the Johnson Park (Highland Park) get togethers?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

No I can assure you crashing at a college dorm would not be my thing lol. As far as meeting. No we have not as I live in the 08081 area...


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Jcharger13 said:


> I might be interested. I'm in altoona which is 2hrs from bloomsburg. It'd be cool to checkout some other systems and get in a tuning session, get some ideas (bs), etc.



I'd love to get some ears on that system setup you have. Very nice equipment list there 


To the OP- You're about 2-2.5 hours from me (Valley Forge).


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

captainobvious said:


> I'd love to get some ears on that system setup you have. Very nice equipment list there
> 
> 
> To the OP- You're about 2-2.5 hours from me (Valley Forge).


Thanks, it took quite some time to put together. 

As always I feel like it's 90% there. I'm happy with all the gear I'm running just need to get the little things straightened out. Small Rattles, got a faint ground noise making me crazy, seems like I always have something poking it's ugly head out. 

Still need to build a better enclosure for my sub. Maybe get the enclosure done when it gets a little nicer outside. 

I hope we can make this GTG happen. I'd really like to hear you guy's systems.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Depending on when, I'll likely be able to make it. Would be nice if it were a bit warmer as it's hard to do a GTG when it's freezing outside- makes for less chit chat and getting to know each other when you can't stand outside.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I live in the Pocono area and would certainly join in on a GTG. Spring time would be better than any time recently due to unpredictable winter weather.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

May be interested as well. My in laws live in Elimsport. Just north of Allenwood.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm less than 2hrs to you and would be interested once it warms up.
Just an FYI we had a THRIVING SQ crowd/group in the Central Pa/Md area a few years ago. I hosted MANY well attended SQ shows in Pottsville for years with Dave from 12Volt Daves.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in Wilkes Barre and very interested in something like this once the weather warms up.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

MB2008LTZ said:


> I'm in Wilkes Barre and very interested in something like this once the weather warms up.


I live near Jim Thorpe and work in Mountaintop :laugh:


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

MB2008LTZ said:


> I'm in Wilkes Barre and very interested in something like this once the weather warms up.


I live near Jim Thorpe and work in Mountaintop :laugh:

Did you ever get those pillars built for your truck? I could help you with that if you didnt.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm in Central PA near Lock Haven. Yea we need another 4 to 5 weeks and warmer weather and I'm intrested in a GTG.

In the past, I believe the Pottsville area around 12volt Dave's seems like a good Geographic location to get a good turnout of SQ vehicles.


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

I've been waiting for the weather to warm up before jumping in to plan anything. Is it spring yet???


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

mooch91 said:


> I've been waiting for the weather to warm up before jumping in to plan anything. Is it spring yet???


Not in Central PA


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

probillygun said:


> Not in Central PA



Feels like an endless winter here. 


Sent from my mobile device.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

well it hit 53 here today and felt like 70! haha!!


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

I am in northwest NJ (only 20 miles in on 80) so I might be interested depending on where this ends up being.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Weather is turning.....????


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

There is an upcoming MECA show on June 6th. Information from the MECA website is listed below:

*Thunder On the Mountain*

June 6, 2015

Schukyill Mall, Rt. 61
Frackville, PA 
Hosted by: *12-Volt Dave's Audio*

Event Contact: 570-628-4561
Event Director: Geoff Schneider 937-536-7483
Event Email: [email protected]
Other Event Link: 
Comments: Registration @ 9 AM, Judging @ 10 AM

Link to this MECA event: MECA Events

Also, there are two events in Erie, PA on July 26th and Sept. 27th.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> There is an upcoming MECA show on June 6th. Information from the MECA website is listed below:
> 
> *Thunder On the Mountain*
> 
> ...


I'll be there!!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

^Same here, although only for a short period of time.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Will you have a car competing, Howard? If so, I definitely want to take a listen.

I also want to listen to a certain Mazda 3! Build log is looking good, btw!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Not sure if it will be done, but I hope to have it ready to go.
Its going to be nice to hang out, relax for a day at a show, see some old friends and listen to some cars for fun instead of to judge for a change.


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

I may try to make this MECA event. It would be my first SQ event. Anything I would need to know?

Also, depending on which car is further along, I may bring my sports car. It would be tuned for top down windows down (which is how it is driven 95% of the time). I can find nothing in the rules (2014 rule book, since the SQL portion of the 2015 is not available) about convertables and such. Anything I should know?

And for classing, I am not sure where I would end up? The car is two seat, and has a small trunk, but the subs are IB in the rear deck in a removable panel. I plan on rebuilding that out of plywood in the same spot. Technically, it is the same spot as IB in a regular sedan, but I am removing the panel and replacing it? I think I end up in modified street? Or could I still run in street?

And one more clarification, for street it says the cone cannot be reduced by more than 0.5". Stock speakers were 6.75", but everywhere listed it as 5.25", so I went with that. Am I reading the rules right that that bumps me to modified no matter what?


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Great ! sounds fun! I'm in!


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

Haven't been around much the last year+ due to working on my engineering degree at school (Penn State then to Penn College). Currently I'm in South Williamsport so I'm not far from a few people in here. Won't have a competing car this year as I just bought a Cruze and I'll spend most of the summer planning and installing when money allows. Would still be cool to meet up and chat with people... possibly get some ideas and suggestions for what to do with my car!?


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

Excellent, the MECA event is an hour away from me - I'm in. Never been to one before, is there much excitement for a spectator?

As the OP, I'm also revisiting this thread since the weather has now broken and the nicer stuff is here. I'd like to get back to planning a local get-together for the near future. May wait until after the June 6 MECA event.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

1edgekilla said:


> Haven't been around much the last year+ due to working on my engineering degree at school (Penn State then to Penn College). Currently I'm in South Williamsport so I'm not far from a few people in here. Won't have a competing car this year as I just bought a Cruze and I'll spend most of the summer planning and installing when money allows. Would still be cool to meet up and chat with people... possibly get some ideas and suggestions for what to do with my car!?


I just bought Cruze too.


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

MB2008LTZ said:


> I just bought Cruze too.


Gosh I need to start getting on here more often... used to be something i did routinely like it was my job. 

What model Cruze, MB?

Also, who will be in Frackville this Saturday for the event?


-Chris


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

1edgekilla said:


> Also, who will be in Frackville this Saturday for the event?
> 
> 
> -Chris



I'll be there, should be a good turn out.


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

chefhow said:


> I'll be there, should be a good turn out.


Good Chef,

You can give me some ideas on what route I should go with my car


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

1edgekilla said:


> Good Chef,
> 
> You can give me some ideas on what route I should go with my car


Sure, the opposite of the one I am....


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

chefhow said:


> Sure, the opposite of the one I am....


haha, enlighten me pleaseoke:


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm planning to go. Will you all be wearing badges with your usernames?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

1edgekilla said:


> haha, enlighten me pleaseoke:


You'll see tomorrow.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

mooch91 said:


> I'm planning to go. Will you all be wearing badges with your usernames?


No. Its an SQ show first.


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

Did I miss it? I showed up at 1 to see a handful of cars with not much action...


Sent from my mobile device.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

We were there until about 4:30. There were 12 SQ cars in attendance.


----------

